# Tax Question ?



## gnan (Sep 25, 2014)

I want to do my taxes myself. Which Turbo tax version I should buy?

Any tax related tips welcome !

Thx


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Depends on state but having a licensed CPA do it has its perks especially with itemized deductions.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gnan said:


> I want to do my taxes myself. Which Turbo tax version I should buy?
> 
> Any tax related tips welcome !
> 
> Thx


your gonna need Turbo *Home & Business *


----------

